# New UFO Identifier



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2014)

Latest chart issued by US Government to stop all the rumors.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

LOL - those weather balloons are SUCH a varied lot!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 13, 2014)

Case of weather or not to beleive it ops1:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2014)

Roswell, NM. Another weather balloon? Hmmm.
A lot of folks are seeing these ufos. Are they all crazy?
Back in the nineties, I saw something on my way to work at about 11pm. Huge dark shape that I couldn't identify. No sound and flew right overhead. I thought it might have been a blimp, but no noise and do they even fly at night? 
Well, thats my story and I'm sticking to it. 

( Is that Slim Whitman singing in the background?)


----------



## That Guy (Feb 14, 2014)

Actually saw the file on Operation Blue Book that said, "The United States Air Force has determined UFOs do not exist."!  Naturally, I changed it to "UFOs have determined The United States Air Force does not exist."!!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2014)

This has got to prove it.....


----------



## RCynic (Mar 15, 2014)

Some of you have perhaps seen the new series Cosmos with Neil deGrasse Tyson. He's an astrophysicist and director of the Hayden Planetarium. He also has a great sense of humor. Check out this popular YouTube video of his reply to the question of "Do you believe in UFOs or extraterrestrial visitors"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSJElZwEI8o


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Latest chart issued by US Government to stop all the rumors.



LOL, I love it Pappy!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Case of weather or not to beleive it ops1:



Good one, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Pappy said:


> This has got to prove it.....



Hilarious, bout time you showed up Pappy!!


----------

